# How many will a beef brisket feed



## jd on ice (May 26, 2012)

I have a 7lb brisket that I was going to do tomorrow and now I have extra people coming, how many people can I expect it to feed.  Seems to me when you take the corner off for burnt ends there won't be as much for those that want brisket.  Any input is appreciated.  Never tried a brisket before, not sure what to expect.


----------



## alblancher (May 26, 2012)

Depending how well you trim it you should expect about 70 % on the flat and 60 % on the point.  Now if you are serving the point as snacks that cuts back on how much food you have.  Next thing is what are you doing with it?  Is the brisket the only meat and there are only a couple of side items.    If you figure 7 lbs at 65%  that gives you about 4.5 lbs of meat.  figure 1/3 lb for sandwiches maybe 1/2 lb for sliced with lots of sides.


----------



## jd on ice (May 26, 2012)

Thanks Alblancher, that helps a lot.  I think I am going to do some of Jeff's snacks, like the bacon wrapped jalapenos and the bacon wrapped chicken, with that and some sides I should be ok.  Is it ok to slice the point up with the rest and serve it with the rest, or is it such a bad part that it should not be included as sliced? Sounds like a stupid question I know, but everyone talks about making it into burnt ends, didn't know if I should not include it with the rest.


----------



## alblancher (May 26, 2012)

Sure you can.  I normally separate them and cook them as different cuts of meat because I think it is easier.  Others will leave them as one whole cut.  You can aways serve a bit of flat and a bit of sliced point.  Good luck and don't forget the Qview


----------



## jd on ice (May 27, 2012)

Here is the brisket before it went on the smoker last night at about 9:30pm.  It is about 2pm the next day and it is at about 200 degrees IT, so I am going to take it off and wrap it for a couple of hours until dinner is ready.  I will post another picture after it comes off of the smoker


----------



## jd on ice (May 27, 2012)

Here are the jalapeno's stuffed with cheese and wrapped in bacon.  3 hours from now they are going to be my appetizers.


----------



## scarbelly (May 27, 2012)

Looks like you are off to a great start - Al has you steered in the right direction


----------



## fracwilt (May 27, 2012)

i'd like to see some done pics!


----------



## smokinhusker (May 27, 2012)

Looking good so far...how about some finished q-view!


----------



## jd on ice (May 28, 2012)

Here is the finished Brisket.  It came out great.  I put it on at 9:30 pm and took it off at about 3pm the next day.  I smoked it at 225 to 235 and used Jeff's butter, water and rub mop.  I did not flip it, and only mopped it about 5 times. This picture is right before I wrapped it and put it in the cooler for about 3 hours. This is the first beef brisket I have done, and learned a couple of things along the way about my smoker, but all and all I am happy with the result.  Thanks again for all of the help from this forum and web site, and thanks for all of the support. I don't have any pictures carved, when I took it out of the cooler I had a house full of people screaming for dinner.


----------



## jd on ice (May 28, 2012)

Here are the bacon wrapped jalapeno's I served as an appetizer.  I made some with cream cheese, shallots diced fine and shredded chedder cheese and I made some with the same and added blue cheese crumbles to it.  They stayed on the smoker for about 3 hours at 225 degrees.  The only bad thing about these is they stole the show from my brisket.  Everyone raved about these.  A lot of work to put together, but worth everybit of it.


----------

